# Rival Rebel Quiz



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

We are going back to our original roots of Byblos quiz on Monday nights.

We have booked a table that allows you to serve your own beer  

Anyone in?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Nah sounds boring


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> We are going back to our original roots of Byblos quiz on Monday nights.
> 
> We have booked a table that allows you to serve your own beer
> 
> Anyone in?


You were never any good anyway, so I'll pass!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Shame  and that isn't what you said in the pub Mike


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just beer or tequila/vodka/sambuca/B52s too?


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I was thinking of starting a rebel thread.......dare we stray from the usual haunts?!
I was going to suggest an entirely different venue of... dhow and anchor on tuesday.............! Can't commit to going until pressure has gone from work and guest have left though.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Bidi Bondi's is nice because everyone can actually understand the person asking the questions. Big plus is that no smoking. 

If we trade venues, can we at least get a place that has a person who speaks clearly?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

It is OK if we have Skibanff to translate 

And sorry Andy, just draught drinks am afraid 

Anyway you lot have fun at Bidi's and we will update on how handy the beer table is


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

justforus said:


> I was thinking of starting a rebel thread.......dare we stray from the usual haunts?!
> I was going to suggest an entirely different venue of... dhow and anchor on tuesday.............! Can't commit to going until pressure has gone from work and guest have left though.


Natc went there the other week, said it was an awful quiz.... but always willing to try new venues


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

1. I agree with Jynx
2. The Crown & Lion quiz is too British-centric. The only thing good about it is the bingo round.
3. The quiz at Bidi Bondi is a million times better. At least everyone can participate, the quiz master knows what he is doing and it is more well rounded
4. The whole point of putting up threads on this forum is so that everyone, especially the newbies can join in. If people have a suggstion, then they really need to get off their high horse and take the initiative of doing something different rather than sit around and complain about it.
5. Thanks for putting up a new thread SBP and giving everyone the option to at least join in.
6. Let's not forget that it was Andy Capp who originally came up with the idea of having an Expat Forum quiz night at Legends in the first place, so Crown & Lion really isn't the root.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

SBP, Nat didn't go to the Dhow and Anchor she went to the hilton. The guy at the Dhow is English. Its outside so smoking issue is removed for everyone wanting to/not wanting to. Have to say I'm not a big fan of Bidi Bondi and the other one is too smokey....its also decked out like a bleddy wetherspoons!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm surprised no-one's mention Fibbers, they have a great quiz - it's not just on general knowledge too, they have a plasticine round and a play your cards right. if I recall it's a no smoking place too - gets very busy though.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

justforus said:


> SBP, Nat didn't go to the Dhow and Anchor she went to the hilton. The guy at the Dhow is English. Its outside so smoking issue is removed for everyone wanting to/not wanting to. Have to say I'm not a big fan of Bidi Bondi and the other one is too smokey....its also decked out like a bleddy wetherspoons!


Ah ok, might be nice being outside now weather is cooling


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

So many places, so many choices, think I will just "spread the love" around at a different venue each week.........!!!!!!


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

The worst6 quiz ever was at the Hilton, they had the cheek to phone up last week to see if we were going, Jynx, yo uthink the Geordie lass at Byblos is bad, imagine a Philipino lass reading out the questions! 

Went to the one at Fibbers last week, was packed, had to stand at a round tall table, good variation, although people were smoking it wasn't too smoky, bit of a pain in the arse getting there from marina end though as traffic is really bad going that way.

Would like to give the Dhow and Anchor one a try but they don't do table reservations so have to get there early


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I can't go this week anyway, work is mad. Roll on Thursday.....


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)




----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

mikeyb said:


>


looks like the palm on a busy night..........!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont know about ya'll... but that looks like home sweet home!!!! :usa2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Did anyone even go to this or did SBP forget to take his happy pills when he put this on?


----------

